# putting a hold on my other project.



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

it seems i don't have any local custom glass cutting stores near my location. so my previous project went down the drain. - i'll put that project on hold for now.

i've now decided to build a 222g tank - with a width limit of 55 1/2 inches










i'm still punching numbers around to find out what height and length i need to get my 222 desired gallons. so i need to firstly find out the remaining dimensions. any assistance with this?

i'll be making my own stand, without a canopy. after i finish punching numbers to find out the remaining dimensions of my tank, i'll move onto this step.

i'll be using three AC70(AquaClear 70) or three Penguin 350 HOB filters until i manage to get a 55g or so from CL, then make a sump out of it. i'm undecided to which filter i should get, but people say the AC70 is by far the best.

i'll be doing sand substrate, with rock decoration. but i'm undecided as to what color or kind i should get. i want a color that would make my fish stick out - so i guess i'll have to decide on the fish i want before i decide on the color of the sand/tank. any semi-aggressive fish suggestions?

i might drill in overflow boxes and such, but this will come after i've finished the schematics of the tank and stand.

any help is appreciated!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK a tank 55x34x28 will give you 226 gallons. I dont think 3 AC70's will cut it I would go with 3 AC110's if you want HOB filters but a Fluval FX5 would be much better IMO. I like either natural gravel or black but again thats JMO. I would make sure to get the tank drilled if you plan on going with a sump and on that size tank it might be a good idea so make sure you build the stand tall enough to be able to get a sump in it.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

archer772 said:


> OK a tank 55x34x28 will give you 226 gallons. I dont think 3 AC70's will cut it I would go with 3 AC110's if you want HOB filters but a Fluval FX5 would be much better IMO. I like either natural gravel or black but again thats JMO. I would make sure to get the tank drilled if you plan on going with a sump and on that size tank it might be a good idea so make sure you build the stand tall enough to be able to get a sump in it.


yeah..someone else recommended me the AC110's. i'll also consider the Fluval FX5 after i compare the specs and prices of both, haha!

i've heard black colored gravel or sand brings out the color in your fish - have you heard the same, or have experienced it yourself?

and yeah, i'll most likely get it drilled for overflow.

thanks!


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

okay, i've decide to go with the FFX5. also, i've decided on dimensions since i found a handy calculator: dimensions will be 32x55x32. LxWxH.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have used pea stone in my cichlid tank when it was running, black gravel in a community tank I had going and in my planted tank I am useing Eco Complete, black Flourite and Oil Dry mixture, here is the link to that tank.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/my-120-amazon-5293.html

I liked them all but it will depend a little on what fish you put in your tank IMO.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

A 28 inch tall tank is tuff to work in and a 32 inch tall tank will be very difficult to work in IMO


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

archer772 said:


> I have used pea stone in my cichlid tank when it was running, black gravel in a community tank I had going and in my planted tank I am useing Eco Complete, black Flourite and Oil Dry mixture, here is the link to that tank.
> 
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/my-120-amazon-5293.html
> 
> I liked them all but it will depend a little on what fish you put in your tank IMO.


well, i hope my fish would adapt to the color of the substrate because i'm leaning towards black or yellow sand with some type of rock decoration(not live rock)

something like this:








don't want smooth rock, although if i get jagged rocks like this, i'll smooth out the inside edges for safety.




archer772 said:


> A 28 inch tall tank is tuff to work in and a 32 inch tall tank will be very difficult to work in IMO


yeah, i completely agree. although since i'm working with limited space - i'll need something to help me out. any suggestions?


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

are under gravel jets useful?


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate to burst your bubble, but you need a lot of professional equipment, and/or skill, to build what you are suggesting, and a budget of at least 2k. And that is for an empty tank ready for water. You might want to start with something simpler for now.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

scribbles said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but you need a lot of professional equipment, and/or skill, to build what you are suggesting, and a budget of at least 2k. And that is for an empty tank ready for water. You might want to start with something simpler for now.


i was well aware of this fact. and i'm taking things slow, and planning ahead of time. i know two people who can easily do this for me, one who has the tools and knowledge - the other who just has the brains. i beforehand knew this project would take some time, which is why i'm starting now and trying to finish before the end of spring.

the money and time is the problem, but i have those two friends who can do the building for me which will drastically decrease the amount of money i need.
thanks for caring though.


----------



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Archer, what ratio did you use with the oil dry? Also is there a certain brand that is better than others? thanks


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

dish418 said:


> Archer, what ratio did you use with the oil dry? Also is there a certain brand that is better than others? thanks


I used about 80lbs of Eco and Flourite mixed and then about 25-30lbs of Oil Dry it is marked 100% Fullers Earth at $5.25 for 40 lbs  I got it at TSC


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

I would be careful with your 55" width on your tank. Remember the trim will over hang past your 55" and depending if your 55 is an I.D dimension or an O.D. dimension you may end up shooting yourself in the foot. Just something to keep in mind when sizing the tank to your platform


----------

